# Bud And Rubbing Alcohol?



## BigJon626 (Feb 10, 2010)

i play soccer and have trouble with hurting my ankle sometimes and a friend told me to get a gram and put it in 70-100% alcohol and let it sit for 3 days then soak a bandage with it and wrap it around me ankle. hes trying it for his knee. anyone ever herd of this? thanks


----------



## elfweed (Feb 10, 2010)

its pretty much making thc oil. you're kinda putting the thc straight into where the pain is. i'm not sure if its effective but i think you should try it. a quicker way is to boil the alcohol on an ELECTRIC stove with the bud in the alcohol then let it sit for awhile and you have your oil. this is just an overview. don't use it as a guide. look it up, find credible sources if you plan on doing the stove thing. and if you try the bandage tell us how it works for you


----------



## ak47is1337 (Feb 15, 2010)

First off, just use everclear or bicardi 151 to extract the THC because that is much more efficient/usable than rubbing alcohol since you can drink it. You have to heat the buds/stems or whatever you are letting sit in the alcohol up to about 325 for a few minutes to convert THCA to THC (in a chemically usable form).

After the buds are heated, you can either opt to cook the buds in a drink cocktail of high-proof liquor, being careful to keep temperatures under 170 because then you are getting close to alcohol's boiling point and god knows what will happen when aeroslized alcohol and a flame or potential spark meet to make an invisible flame. 

If you opt to just let it sit, you need to let that sit for at least 2 weeks to get most of the THC out. The heating process obviously is the same thing just sped up. 

Once you are done, I recommend drinking a few drops depending on how strong your concoction was (how much alcohol you absorbed it with vs bud, whether you used mostly bud or stems, etc) and you should experience a pretty intense but awesome body high. The problem with 
"green dragon" is that it takes about 1-2 hours to kick in, but once it's there it doesn't go away for at least 6 hours of being blithering stoned.

As for your friends idea of putting it on the bandaid, you should call him a moron because THC hits your brain and not an individual part of your body.


----------



## StreetRider (Feb 15, 2010)

Do not heat over a open flame. Vapors are coming off beofre boiling. Bust a sealed bottle, or a electric burner with good air flow.


----------



## cvlucks (May 26, 2010)

*You dont have to put a gram of your smockable bud. Just cut full grown leaves from your hemp plant put it in a bottle of rubbing alcohol and wait a week and a half that would definetly do the job. I know because thats a mexican old solution my grandmother showed me its for your achin bones sore bones ect.*


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2010)

don't use rubbing alcohol . . . that's denatured alcohol and you're not gonna absorb shit through that.


----------

